# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Ça u bë me librin e Hitlerit?

## Force-Intruder

E ka problem njeri te japi ndonje shpjegim te llogjikshem ca u be me temen e librit Mein Kampf? Mu duk pak e cuditshme qe u hoq, sepse nuk shikoj se si mund te kete rene ndesh me ndonje rregull te forumit. Kopja ishte "unexpurgated edition" pa te drejte autori nga perkthyesi. Ca arsye mund te kete per ta fshire...??? Eshte thjesht liber... Shkurt kush nuk e pelqen nuk e lexon!
Edhe minimalisht a nuk duhet te dergohet edhe nje mesazh privat apo email te nismetari i temes qofte edhe per ta lajmeru qe u fshi tema???

----------


## Borix

ne fakt, ajo kopje qe kishe vene ti ishte copyright nga hitleri. Dergoji nje email sa per vulosje...

----------


## xfiles

Force-Intruder,
ne forum lejohen libra VM+18 si bibla dhe kurani, ku flitet per masakra te urdheruara nga zoti, ku predikohet urrejtje, ku ka shembuj se si profetet dalin tradhetar bashkeshortor dhe ndonjehere me keq akoma si pedofil.

Por, Meine Kampf(se di si shkruhet) nuk e ka shkruajtur zoti, kshu qe nuk lejohet.
Nuk e besoj se problemi eshte copyright ketu.
Une nuk jam nazist, nuk i urrej çifutet, perkundrazi i respektoj se kane armiq te perbashket me ne, por nuk shoh asgje te keqe qe per hir te studimit te historise, apo qofte dhe per te zgjeruar njohurite te jete ketu dhe ky liber.

----------


## Apollyon

> Une nuk jam nazist, nuk i urrej çifutet, *perkundrazi i respektoj se kane armiq te perbashket me ne*, por nuk shoh asgje te keqe qe per hir te studimit te historise, apo qofte dhe per te zgjeruar njohurite te jete ketu dhe ky liber.


obobobo jeni bere klane klane ne forum, disa jan me myslimanet, disa me katoliket, disa jan naziste, disa tjeter jan ortodoks, disa tjer jan me komunitetin Rom, disa tjeter jan kundra te gjithve.

smerret vesh!!

ishalla shpetoni gjalle per sa kohe jeni ne forum

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Sepse Libri i hitlerit mes idiotesirave permban ca te verteta qe s'duhet te dalin ne shesh...sepse sot si gjithmone ska rendesi c'eshte e vertete,ka rendesi dogma moderne...S'kane faj....

----------


## xfiles

> obobobo jeni bere klane klane ne forum, disa jan me myslimanet, disa me katoliket, disa jan naziste, disa tjeter jan ortodoks, disa tjer jan me komunitetin Rom, disa tjeter jan kundra te gjithve.
> 
> smerret vesh!!
> 
> ishalla shpetoni gjalle per sa kohe jeni ne forum


 :buzeqeshje: 
po te gjithe kunder i kemi ne Apollyon, me thuaj pak kush na do ne si popull Shqiptar, te na rroje Amerika dhe ta shrengojme fort, se fqinjet tane, si perendimore si ata te lindjes na kane dashur vetem te na copetojne.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Po pres akoma pergjigje nga ndonje smod apo admin... sepse e kam seriozisht... e leme menjane sa i zoti ishte Hitleri ne letersi apo nese ishin te verteta ato qe ka shkruar... eshte liber
Eshte letersi ne fund te fundit... e mire apo e keqe ca rendesie ka?

E verete eshte ajo qe thote e Apollyon (me ate nickun qe tingello pak turqisht me gerric nervat)  :buzeqeshje: .. ai liber permban disa te verteta... shume prej tyre kane lidhje me temat me te famshme te Darius sidomos kur vjen puna per konspiracione boterore.

Edhe si ish-mod qe kam qene mbaj mend qe minimumi kur levizej apo fshihej nje teme ishte lajmerimi i anetarit me nje MP. Apo bej si them une..mos bej si bej une ?
Hajt me... po pres me kismet marr ndonje pergjigje...

----------


## Force-Intruder

Mos... tani e pashe qe paskam postu ne nenforumin e gabuar me duket...  :ngerdheshje: 
A e ben ndonjeri zemren gur ta spostoje temen aty ku duhet?
Flm

----------


## shigjeta

Per sa kohe qe nuk eshte bere plotesisht i qarte qe materiali qe sillet eshte krijim personal, cdo lloj link me shkarkime nuk lejohet ne forum. 

Gjithashtu, edhe sikur te ishte i lejuar, me sa pashe nuk ishte diskutuar stili letrar, figurat e perdorura, zgjedhja e personazheve etj etj. Pra tema nuk i perkiste forumit te letersise.

----------

